# All my fish are going....



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm pretty dang disappointed.

I got a 15 gallon tank for Christmas and put three of my four bettas in it. Bubbles has passed away for no visible reason just a couple days ago. 

Mr. K, my most favorite one, has passed away tonight. He was lethargic for a while and showed signs of a swim bladder infection. What I heard was that it isn't fatal and that rest and quiet time made good for healing. That didn't work.

And my last two are now sick. Lethargic and not moving. I'm looking at what I can do to help but I'm not optimistic at this point.

I'm guessing that I am not cut out for this. If they pass, I'm just gonna put the tank away or give it to someone. I hate seeing my pets die. Even this little fish made me cry. I don't want to kill anymore fish. I thought I did everything right.

Sorry. I just needed to let it out. Thanks to anyone who read this.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

You did not 'kill' your fish. Sometimes, unexplained tragedies happen. You cared/care deeply for your fish, clearly. This was not your fault.
R.I.P. Little fish
I hope you do not give up on Betta owning. There are alot of hardships starting out but it will get better.


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Dazzle. Before you blame yourself start looking at 'the variable'... your new tank. If it is the only thing you have changed then there must be something there that is causing the problem. Did you clean the tank thoroughly? What did you use to clean it? Chemicals or soaps? Did you clean substrates? Did you remember to put dechlorinator in the new water?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Dressed as Detective* 

This seems to be happening too often... 

Obviously you loved your Betta's and I blame you in NO way shape or form. I only ask this due to the fact that... I'm noticing a pattern. Strange mysterious deaths... 

So tell me... have you ever had your water tested? Not your tank water... but the water you use. The testing kits can only test for so much and I'm starting to think most mysterious fish deaths are due to unknown substances in the water. I'm lucky to have very high quality water where I live BUT it has a very high PH normally (Perfect for Snails actually) but thats just me... some places in the States don't have very good quality water without them even knowing it. 
Just like the classic Canary in the Mine to warn of gas... I think Fish can be the same with water. If your fish are dying under mysterious circumstances... maybe the very water your drinking has something in it... keep in mind if it IS the water it probably isn't affecting you in any way but... you never know.

If you get the water tested... by your water company since the PetSmart people don't really test for anything other than Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates ETC. 
FOR if you find out that there IS something in your water you ALONE could save the future lives of countless fish if it's something that can be righted.

No... don't put the tank away, I'd test it but I already know my water's quality (Old house, parents were nervous about the old pipes so bout a year ago we had inspectors checking everything and the water.) 
So it's up to you... do it for your Betta's! Find out the true killer!
I hope you try and keep Betta's again... Drax has brought me nothing but joy, so it hurts to think that if he died that I would just pack everything away.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree with Aluyasha, don't give up yet! I lost 3 guppies and 2 bettas to Ich about 8 months ago, but I didn't give up. Now I have hit my stride and have 3 beautiful and goofy Petco bettas.  It isn't your fault, sometimes things just go wrong.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Owning fish can sometimes be a complicated hobby. I've been super careful over chemical levels and feeding and water changes, but I still have a sick betta... it just happens. As long as you are looking in to the reasons why it might have happened, then you can rest assured you were caring for them correctly. Don't judge yourself as a bad owner if you were taking steps to heal them. We aren't miracle makers, we just try to solve any issues that may be causing them discomfort... and that's a good owner!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep, sometimes in spite of the best care we give them, things just don't work out. I felt like the worst betta owner ever when three of mine died within about a fortnight of each other. Two deaths were accidental (choking, and jumping out) and the last betta went from being the picture of health to needing to be euthanised in about 12 hours. 

That's also the trouble with divided tanks, and why I'm leery of them. It's all too easy for the adjacent fish to get sick if quarantine procedures aren't put in place as soon as you suspect one of the fish might not be well. 

If you're doing correct water changes for the stocking level of your tank, and are feeding a well-balanced diet, then I don't really see that there is much more you can do. 

There's something in my water that the Crowntails don't like. It's not particularly hard, but even when I add tannins to soften it, and do daily water changes, their tails still melt off. It's not something I can help, but it still makes me feel terrible. 

So just keep your chin up. These things happen to everyone. And if you think it's something in the water, maybe look into an alternate source like bottled for now, while your other bettas are feeling under the weather.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, I completely know how you feel. I'm having the same problem as well. 

Don't worry! As it's been said already, things just don't work out sometimes, despite the loving care we give to our fish.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry for the long delayed response and thanks for the pointers and moral support, all.

I'm doing things better this time. I don't know if I let the cycling thing do right on its down. I bought a water testing it. I'm going to start anew with a community tank with one male betta perhaps (I bought a new one for my 2.5 gallon tank.....everything survives in that thing! It's my 'lucky' tank!).


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't give up. We only ever fail when we stop fighting, no matter the angle of the hill on which we battle.

My room mate and I have also lost 4 fish within 2 weeks for no apparent reason...2 of them were also perfectly healthy and then gone within a matter of hours in spite of the fact that all water sources were perfectly safe. I've resigned myself to accepting that there was really nothing I could have done and have taken solace in the fact that the others who were also ill are recovering slowly. Try reducing the water level so they don't have to swim as far (are they quarantined?) and keep an eye on the temps to make sure they're not too cold.

It is in those moments of helplessness and sorrow that we find out who we are; this moment for you is no different. You have discovered that you love your bettas more than anything and you truly fail them only if you lose sight of that.


----------

